# single way air ticket?



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am an Englishman living in Gordons Bay,Western Cape with my South African partner since April 2012. I have a "relatives permit"allowing me to stay until October 2014 which is two years from the time I originally applied. Next week I am flying back to the UK for 3-4 weeks to see my family and friends, when it comes to purchasing an air ticket to come back to here can I just get a single or do I still have to get a return to England? Thanks in advance for any of your replies, Neil.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Neilmac50 said:


> I am an Englishman living in Gordons Bay,Western Cape with my South African partner since April 2012. I have a "relatives permit"allowing me to stay until October 2014 which is two years from the time I originally applied. Next week I am flying back to the UK for 3-4 weeks to see my family and friends, when it comes to purchasing an air ticket to come back to here can I just get a single or do I still have to get a return to England? Thanks in advance for any of your replies, Neil.


SAA told me I must only book one way if I have PR. I've tried to book a one way and I was always unsuccessful.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Neilmac50 said:


> I am an Englishman living in Gordons Bay,Western Cape with my South African partner since April 2012. I have a "relatives permit"allowing me to stay until October 2014 which is two years from the time I originally applied. Next week I am flying back to the UK for 3-4 weeks to see my family and friends, when it comes to purchasing an air ticket to come back to here can I just get a single or do I still have to get a return to England? Thanks in advance for any of your replies, Neil.


I thought the return ticket was only an issue if you arrive on a visitors (tourist) visa. Once you have residence (TR or PR) surely this is no longer an issue. 

I have spousal TR I go home to Sweden every year and never re-enter SA with a return ticket.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Saartjie said:


> I thought the return ticket was only an issue if you arrive on a visitors (tourist) visa. Once you have residence (TR or PR) surely this is no longer an issue.
> 
> I have spousal TR I go home to Sweden every year and never re-enter SA with a return ticket.


I'm just going with what I was told. I have tried to buy a ticket with miles multiple times for a one-way ticket. I was told that I must have PR in order to enter SA on a oneway ticket.


----------



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for your replies gents, I think I will just have to enquire when I get back to the UK on Wednesday, not sure who to ask though to get the correct answer!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Neilmac50 said:


> Thanks for your replies gents, I think I will just have to enquire when I get back to the UK on Wednesday, not sure who to ask though to get the correct answer!


I tried to do a quick google but I couldn't find anything. It might be when you try to buy a ticket (if you do it over the phone they won't let you.) 

Or if you show up at the airport they might hassle you as to why you have a oneway ticket.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It shouldn't be an issue to buy a one way if you have your permit. Check-in and passport control shouldn't be a problem either.


----------



## Glasgowbhoy (Oct 22, 2012)

With that visa you are allowed multiply entries into the country, so you don't require a return ticket to the UK. I tried to buy a single ticket recently and found it was more expensive than a return ticket. (KLM, Air France) The only airline I could find who did cheap single ticket was Etihad. You might need to do a couple of stopovers depending were you are flying to in England.

Hope this helps


----------



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have been using a British company called Sta,this last return ticket was with Egyptair because you get two items for the hold luggage,had one stopover at Cairo.


----------

